# 2004 Johnson 90 exhaust question



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey fellas, 
Working on getting a 90 Johnson v4 running. Motor cranks and idles decent after sitting for 2 plus years, recently bypassed the vro and cranked today and noticed exhaust water coming out between the lower and midsection. Motor is peeing well but does seem to get pretty hot to the touch when running in muffs, that's another question because one of the thermostats doesn't have a rubber gasket around it and sits loose in the hole. But main concern is if this water is normal here in pic, as I noticed the lower lower exhaust gasket that sits in the lower unit was looser fitting than it should but didn't think it to be a concern. Any input appreciated.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Hers the other side after about an hour


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Can’t kill these motors. 
water there where it is coming out will not hurt it.
Put a temp gauge on the #1 cylinder (top starboard) don’t let it get over 140 degrees.

thermostats- what are they?


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

Mako 181 said:


> Can’t kill these motors.
> water there where it is coming out will not hurt it.
> Put a temp gauge on the #1 cylinder (top starboard) don’t let it get over 140 degrees.
> 
> thermostats- what are they?


Any idea what that oil leak is after sitting?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Looks like heavy oil in the exhaust. I have seen this at the prop area too.
2 Smoke Motors Love Them.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

albrighty_then said:


> Any idea what that oil leak is after sitting?


Check to see if the poppet valves are installed next to the stats. I had an 86 110 years ago that i built stats and valves were at back on motor on the bottom. It was a bubble back. Some were flat backs


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

albrighty_then said:


> Any idea what that oil leak is after sitting?


Happens when idling.
Water coming out there is fine
Cant kill those looper blocks.


----------



## albrighty_then (Jan 11, 2017)

It was missing a lower gasket leaking oil from exhaust, thanks for the help guys


----------

